# York CCO



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

hey guys, so a couple of days ago I went to York designer outlet & hit the CCO there. They had a lot, so I can't remember EVERYTHING, but I'll try =)

I'll start with the easy stuff first:

15 Pan palette
empty quad palette

brushes:
129
227
fafi 129SH
184
183
205
239
(I think there were a few more, but I really can't remember)

skincare:
Fix+
strobe liquid
shave
MAC wipes
& I'm sure they had the PRO eye makeup remover. 

Foundations: I don't remember seeing any foundation colour below nw/nc30

face & body
mineralize satinfinish spf 15
SSF (but they only had this in dark shades)
Select SPF 15
Select moistureblend spf15
Select cover-up (only a couple)
Select moisture
Studio finish spf15

Powder/blush:

Pink swoon blush
about 3 other colours but I didn't look at them, sorry! 
Fafi Iridescent powdersMSF Readhead
MSF natural (medium mostly, but others were there)
MSF natural/shimmer
Iridescent powder/loose - Silver dusk, golden bronze
Sculpt & shape (sorry can't remember which ones, but I think they were mainly med-dark colouring)

eyes:
Fafi quad 2
Take wing quad
(& I think 2/3 other quads, can't remember which ones though)

paintpots:
indianwood
delf
Rubenesque
Perky?
I'm forgetting now, but I remember there were a few more, one green, the rest mostly neutralish colours

they had about 3 paints, I didn't look at them so I don't know which ones, sorry!

They had about 10 pigments, again sorry, didn't look!

eyeshadow pro pans:
Brule
omega
electric eel
amber lights
goldenrod (I'm pretty sure, if not it was definitely a bright yellow!)
Gesso
Carbon
Sable


pots: - oh man, they had loads, I'm so sorry I can't remember many of them at all!
Wedge
Silver ring
black tied
Copperplate
Twinks?
Sorry! they probably had about 20-30 pots - a good range of colours

They had a lot from Holiday 07 Antiquitease
they had brush sets (they actually had a lot of brush sets from different colletions) 
Royal assets: 6 Warm eyes
Royal assets: pink lips

I never looked at the lipsticks, but they had a fair few of these, again some more from Fafi. They had some shadesticks, eye pencils & lip liners. 

Again, sorry I couldn't remember it all! They had 4 wall displays of this & a freestanding display, a long with stuff on the till!


I've made a YT vid & blogged a bit about what I got =) check it out!


----------



## mango88 (Apr 24, 2009)

wow thanks so many things shame i dont live up that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so did you buy much?


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

I was really impressed with how much there was! 

I got 4 e/s, a paint pot & a blush (all posted in my blog & yt vid). I didn't want to go ott since I've bought wayy too much lately!


----------



## theend (Apr 26, 2009)

How much lower were the prices? And where exactly in York is it??


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 27, 2009)

The CCO near myself has a lot of stock recently, plus they just got in quite a lot from Blonde Brunette Readhead which is good. For further reference in the CCO section of the forum there is a topic about all the UK CCOs in there, with many peoples lists of what they have seen all over the place. It's a good topic to check out!


----------



## silencemylips (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 

 
_How much lower were the prices? And where exactly in York is it??_

 
the blushers were about £10 so nearly £5 cheaper & e/s were about £6/7. 

It's at the designer outlet just outside of York. 

http://www.yorkdesigneroutlet.com/


----------



## Portia73 (May 5, 2009)

I just bought loads of stuff there yesterday. I do have a concern, the packaging has russian on it. so where does this stuff come from and is it authentic?


----------

